# Dead stuff



## Hunteradams (Jan 15, 2015)

I like picture of dead birds let's see some. This are pics from the last week.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 15, 2015)

Awesome stuff all my pictures are woodys


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 15, 2015)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/693981AB-E2FA-432C-AE63-2BFFF4002D65_zpsfiiwviis.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/3F773316-B766-48A1-A9CD-64A57BAA74DB_zpszjax0gch.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/ACCAE75D-E793-4135-BF05-553EAC269940_zpsfemqpcrt.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/6006D396-C12C-41F3-884C-6EBE56957E9A_zpslzqub4ml.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/2EF48CC3-2FC7-497B-85BB-96737FD9FC7E_zpsnujytvvx.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/BA5D812E-5EB4-4911-B7DA-037CF76CC61D_zpsvidcfieh.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/205D22D0-7531-4E3C-9BF1-9EF983308E34_zpsslbckwk9.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/D0B6EE69-6F6D-4B27-BC05-DA7A18375E16_zpsdtq7jztj.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/852F2995-0940-4490-A799-FDD883104F40_zpsytj4afre.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/9F994C0C-F4B4-42AC-B089-19E860BC904B_zpssnpntsgo.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 15, 2015)

That's a stud of a blue Wing.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice hunteradams, mine look slim compared to what you have there! All ours are 2 or 3 guns


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 15, 2015)

....


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 15, 2015)

Non of my private holes are holding birds. So it's been slim pickings on publicland!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 15, 2015)

awesome photos guys


----------



## mcagle (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's a couple public land pics


----------



## mcagle (Jan 15, 2015)

Another


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 15, 2015)

IMG_20150114_132009.jpg


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 15, 2015)

*ducks*

A Few.....


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 15, 2015)

My Best Morning So Far!


----------



## Dub (Jan 15, 2015)

Great pics !!!


This thread has given me the fever again.


----------



## TireKicker (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## TireKicker (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## TireKicker (Jan 15, 2015)

And a few dead ducks


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 15, 2015)

trophyslayer said:


> awesome photos guys



X 2


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

This is the best waterfowl thread I have seen! Very nice!


----------



## jdthayer (Jan 16, 2015)

*All of this*

gets me pumped for the last week of the season!!! Can't wait to see what's in store. 

Here's a few from the year. I have been blessed to see my son's best friend get his first duck and a few more; to see my son's first greenhead and drake wigeon hit the water; and to see a great friend of mine get his first two ducks in his thirties. Most of all, I have been blessed to be in God's great outdoors to watch some beautiful sunrises and enjoy fellowship with some great friends and family!


----------



## jdthayer (Jan 16, 2015)

*more*

some of these are out of state and some are from public ground here in GA


----------



## jdthayer (Jan 16, 2015)

*lastly*

but not least


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 16, 2015)

Lot of proud men there jdthayer. Good on you.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 16, 2015)

dead stuff


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 16, 2015)

dead stuff 2


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 16, 2015)

dead stuff3


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 16, 2015)

dead stuff 4


----------



## tsharp (Jan 16, 2015)

2 day hunt in November.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 16, 2015)

tsharp said:


> 2 day hunt in November.



nice hunt but you could not do that in Georgia


----------



## tsharp (Jan 16, 2015)

Can't do it in Louisiana either. We were at 8 of us. Duck hunting around here was very bad the last few seasons. Lot of our marshes are salt water now, no feed in any ponds.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome to my world


----------



## georgiaboy94 (Jan 16, 2015)

tsharp said:


> 2 day hunt in November.



What's the story behind the Egyptian geese??


----------



## tsharp (Jan 16, 2015)

Their were 6 of them flew over us and we shot 5 of them. The guide was so surprise when the dog retrieved the first one  that he yelled Egyptian geese guys. I was the third one on the left side and that the side the came in on. We did not know what the were because it was still early but legal shooting time. I had shot the third one. I gave it to one other guy to have it mounted.


----------



## tsharp (Jan 16, 2015)

Here I am at the lodge.


----------

